# Pigeon in laid egg in flower pot-what can I do?



## Pantelis (Jun 18, 2018)

Last night when I returned to my third floor flat I found a pigeon sitting in one of my flower pots. It had laid an egg!!! We have been trying for a while to stop them from coming to the balcony and for a while, apart from the occasional poop, we were fine - until this happened. What are my options? Can I remove the egg? Will it keep coming back? How can I prevent this in the future? If I leave it there to hatch, can I still water the plant? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you don't want the babies to hatch, then you will have to remove the egg as soon as possible. If you leave the eggs, you won't be able to water the plant as the parents will incubate the egg for the next 2 1/2 weeks and still continue to raise the babies for the next 4 weeks.

Pigeons seem to like the round shape of a flowerpot, maybe you can put a grid or something on the pot around the plant.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you leave it there you will not be able to enjoy the balcony and there will be lots of droppings around. If you don't want them there then step up your discouraging them. Toss the egg and chase them off if they come. As Marina has suggested, make it so that they cannot use the pot. It sometimes takes time to discourage them once they pick a nesting spot. Try to make it less pigeon friendly.


----------



## rmeltonknox (Jun 30, 2013)

Either leave it alone, pigeons come to the exact spot, not where the egg is, if you move it, you mind as well chuck it, the birds wont sit it.


----------

